# Another toothless craigslist Honda for $1,400 - yikes!



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks to hsblowersfan (for showing us what a toothless Honda snowblower looks like and how much it costs to rebuild the augers and bucket) I have to post this.

_"I have a barely used (sat in garage all of its life) Honda HS928 snowblower.
Electric/push button and pull start motor. Starts every time and runs smooth. I can't keep this myself or I would, I have no garage to store it so I need to let it go.

I'm looking for $1400 or best offer."_ 

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/tls/5862970163.html

I really like that it's barely used...and only $1400. I wonder how fast you can grind the augers down?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

good gawd.......cant the people doing that to those machines feel that damage happening ?!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jrom said:


> Thanks to hsblowersfan (for showing us what a toothless Honda snowblower looks like and how much it costs to rebuild the augers and bucket) I have to post this.
> 
> _"I have a barely used (sat in garage all of its life) Honda HS928 snowblower.
> 
> _I really like that it's barely used...and only $1400.


Thanks for posting it jrom.
Unfortunately someone that does not know may pay up to $1400 based on the sellers description (trusting the statement "*barely used, sat in garage all of its life)*"
:facepalm_zpsdj194qh

That is why I try to educate future used Honda (and Yamaha) buyers here in the forum.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Perhaps a member near the area should send them an email, asking how the auger serrations and auger housing wore so much while in the garage....???? :eeek:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> Perhaps a member near the area should send them an email, asking how the auger serrations and auger housing wore so much while in the garage....???? :eeek:


done! i even emailed him a picture showing what new ones look like


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Those toothless augers must be a special option for high speed passes down the driveway.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Jeeze, what an a$$-hole that guy is. "Sat in garage, but I have no garage, but it sat in garage thus I have no garage"...... "Oh did mention I used this crappy snowblower to chew up the garage I don't have now. I have to sell this minty snowblower so I can go walk and stand around in my garage. I'm thinking about making the garage I don't have into a man-cave so I'll sell this crappy snowblower and convert the garage I don't have into that man-cave".


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Problem is : there is a sucker born every minute, but I hope they ignore this A hole.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

*Another one*

And here is another one... 

"*Runs 100% as new*" . Only $1800 :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

Honda snow blower


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I can not sell anything without telling a potential buyer everything that it needs or anything that has happened in the past and work done and why.

Usually talk myself out of a potential sale but I sleep well at night. Eventually, I'll sell it to the right person, usually a mechanical type person and everyone is happy.

Win-win is the best way to go.

Karma will catch up to this seller if he knows he's wrong.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i wonder if he'd take $10 for the chicken ? dont need the blower.....but sure could make use of the poultry.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Must be something in the water here in Michigan. I saw this pile the other day. Looks like the housing sides are ground down. And wants $500, to boot!

honda 724 hydrostatic 2 stage snowblower


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

the seller almost parked that ^^ one directly in line with the scars on the concrete !


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Motor City said:


> Must be something in the water here in Michigan. I saw this pile the other day. Looks like the housing sides are ground down. And wants $500, to boot!
> 
> honda 724 hydrostatic 2 stage snowblower


Tires also seem WAY over inflated......! They only take about 8psi. hmy:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

all fun aside.....i would be a buyer at $450 if the only issues were the bucket sides and worn auger. weld some new bottoms on the bucket.....dont worry bout the auger serrations, and it could be a great machine.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nwcove said:


> all fun aside.....i would be a buyer at $450 if the only issues were the bucket sides and worn auger. weld some new bottoms on the bucket.....dont worry bout the auger serrations, and it could be a great machine.


I have a better plan for you....
Buy it for $350-450, replace the augers with HSS724 auger (less expansive and you'll have to get creative), replace the scraper bar, touch up the ground up areas, add side skids and be happy with it.
:blowerhug:

Or you can buy this one and repair it... :icon-embarrassed:

Honda Snow Blower HS828S | eBay


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> I have a better plan for you....
> Buy it for $350-450, replace the augers with HSS724 auger (less expansive and you'll have to get creative), replace the scraper bar, touch up the ground up areas, add side skids and be happy with it.
> :blowerhug:
> 
> ...


thanks hsb! that does look like a much better and easier way to have a honda in the stable !:icon_whistling:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

saw one today on craigs....advertised as a HS828 for $1200 but I zoomed in it was a HS80.

emailed the seller about it and it was taken off.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

tuffnell said:


> Problem is : there is a sucker born every minute.


And I was one of those suckers myself when I first bought a project Honda, I didnt realize till later how my augers were missing most of the gnawing teeth. 

here is how it looked once I was done restoring it. 










unfortunately, for my wallet, I couldnt live with that as the rest of the machine looked brand new except for the augers, coughed up the money and got some new ones.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Maybe there is another use for them besides snow!? IDK - like gravel and sand chucking competitions or something! lol WOW - how can you be that abusive to an expensive machine? Boggles the mind.....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

FYI, in case you run across one, the old HS50 and HS80 did not have much in the way of serrations on the auger blades. They just had small sideways offsets. It was common usage back in the 80's to have the "low" setting on the tracked models be virtually at the pavement level for complete clearing of the snow, so the augers often show some wear on the outside edges, but it doesn't affect them in use to any extent unless the wear is excessive to the point where the offset areas are completely missing. That would amount to 1/2" of wear to completely obliterate them. Here's a link to a typical HS80/50 Auger: https://www.dropbox.com/s/n4grlqopd78x953/HS 50-80 Auger.JPG?dl=0 

I just replaced the skids on my HS80K1-TAS this week after 30 years of use and set them with the scraper bar at 1/8" in low position. One of the skids had finally worn through in the middle, while the other still had about 1/64" left. I also replaced all three auger bearings, since one of them was coming apart (the one at the rear of the bucket) and the one on the right side of the auger was feeling rough.

First parts I ever had to replace on it, other than belts and the occasional shear bolt. I also took the opportunity to hammer the arms on the blower to get them as perpendicular as possible. Two of them had bent backwards quite a bit, while the other two were still virtually at 90 degrees to the base plate.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I didn't realize snowblowers could get meth mouth.

I know we all wish it well on its long journey through recovery. Be strong little Honda, be strong!


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

I love reading these ads on Craigslist! It's like the Sunday comics.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

Here's a clean one owner. 
Lol


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Add another one to the list. 

https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/grd/d/honda-928-snowblower-snow/6368495381.html


----------

